# Exodus decoded History Channel



## New wine skin (Aug 21, 2006)

Did anyone else watch this? 

Investigative report "Jacobovici" presents research from different disciplines to defend his thesis that Exodus is Historical and occurred at or around 1500 BC. His claim to fame is the discovery of a gold ornament that presents a head on image of the holy of holies, thus revealing the only historic image known of the Ark of the Covenant. 

Any scholars out there have comments about the veracity of the History channel presentation. 

Personally I was surprised they aired a show that was "pro" biblical/Christian.


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 21, 2006)

I just found this website 

http://theexodusdecoded.com/index1.jsp


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Aug 21, 2006)

looks interesting....


----------



## dkicklig (Aug 21, 2006)

It was probably one of the best Biblical documentaries I have ever seen. The discovery of what may be the real Mt. Sinai actually gave me goosebumps.

It was also very interesting the lengths the Egyptian government goes to deny the existence of Jewish holy sights for fear of an invasion from the Israelis to claim more territory. 

It was definitly worth the watching.


----------

